
Tab Launchpad a Chrome extension for doing search awesomer - codepilot
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tab-launchpad-by-codepilo/enhepnhhlmdjhepempamiaeblalkjmbe
======
Apsion
I am using it and loving it. Disclaimer - I helped design it :)

